# Stoney in at Cup O' Joes- 1 per



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

It's in ... one per


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

All I see is Penzance.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the head's up Paul. I got a bag!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

dont see it  must be out


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Wow. Gone in less than 10 minutes. awesome.

I don't think I even care to try this blend. If I did, and I liked it, I'd be frustrated. But I guess ignorance is bliss in this case.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Honestly I dont want to buy 8 oz either since I never have had it. I might not even like it. As for Penzance, I am not a latakia fan so I will pass on that one.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

No Stone, but I nabbed some penzance. Lakatia LOVER.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I finally get to try this stuff, not that I've been trying to for very long.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 6, 2011)

Figures that Stoney and Pen show up a week before I can afford a tin - I really want to try a can of that Penzance - if anyone wants to buy me the 100 gram I'll give em' an extra 10 bucks for it end of month


----------



## canadianpiper (Nov 27, 2010)

I dont even see it anywhere on the site.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

You don't see it because it is already gone.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Jivey said:


> You don't see it because it is already gone.


Is it?:nono::smokin:

Just called and got my 1 bag.:third:

A note for future reference- Just because they take it off the website doesn't mean its gone. It just means they need a break from all the phone calls.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

called juuuust now,

snagged a bag!


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't think it ever was on the website. I called to get mine as well. I think Paul knew it was there because he was on the waiting list and they contacted him.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

I called and bought one. I forgot to ask how much it was, and they forgot to tell me? What was the price, gents?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

drastic_quench said:


> I called and bought one. I forgot to ask how much it was, and they forgot to tell me? What was the price, gents?


$39.94 shipped. I didn't ask either, but I just checked and they've already run my card. Not the cheapest price for Stoney, but I'll take it. Well worth that price IMO.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I just don't get it - I cannot for the life of me get this stuff. I just called and they are out.

I wish a flood on all cellars that are hoarding tobaccos - ARGH!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

$39 covers the original asking price then once it ships it's another $160.00. LOL

yeah, I was on the waiting list but called to check and they were just geting it in when I was on phone. I asked for a few bags and they said one per. I'm cool with that, everyone that wants it should get it. 

Commonsense man, did you get a bag?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Troutman22 said:


> I just don't get it - I cannot for the life of me get this stuff. I just called and they are out.
> 
> I wish a flood on all cellars that are hoarding tobaccos - ARGH!!!!!!!!!!


Hang in there Big Mac. It shall return.


----------



## Sam_Wheat (Oct 7, 2010)

Nooooooooo, I forgot the Peterson Irish Flake!


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

Wow thanks guys! The lady was laughing because she was wondering how I knew about it. She said they never even got a chance to put it on the webpage. As soon as the UPS truck came it people were calling about it.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Jivey said:


> Wow thanks guys! The lady was laughing because she was wondering how I knew about it. She said they never even got a chance to put it on the webpage. As soon as the UPS truck came it people were calling about it.


Same thing for me. She told me they were still receiving it in when I called.


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

I managed to grab what they said was their second to last bag. Got that and an 8oz. bag of Penzance. Made for a nice surprise today.

GL to the rest of you guys grabbing some from either 4noggins or Mars.


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

No Stoney for me but I did grab a couple tins of Penzance so not a total loss.


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Eh, missed it also. I'm really glad they are limiting how much people can buy.


----------



## Jivey (Dec 6, 2010)

I was a little put off at Joe's s/h charges. But man do they ship fast. It is $8.95 or something close and I was in no rush so I didn't really need the speedy shipping. Either way it got from New York to Oregon in 1.5 business days. Needless to say I ordered a bunch from another e-tailer 2 days prior to my Stonehaven and it still won't be here until Wednesday.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Jivey said:


> I was a little put off at Joe's s/h charges. But man do they ship fast. It is $8.95 or something close and I was in no rush so I didn't really need the speedy shipping. Either way it got from New York to Oregon in 1.5 business days. Needless to say I ordered a bunch from another e-tailer 2 days prior to my Stonehaven and it still won't be here until Wednesday.


Their normal shipping made it to me in under 24 hours, which was cool. Too bad the Stoney wasn't in the package.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sam_Wheat said:


> .....Commonsense man, did you get a bag?


Who, me? Nope.

Didn't really try though, kinda outta the loop lately. No biggie though, I don't have a lot of cash right now & I don't need any stoney.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

My Stoney and Penzance came yesterday. i wont be ordering any more for a while as i am now reaching "Mr.Moo" type proportions.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

sounds7 said:


> My Stoney and Penzance came yesterday. i wont be ordering any more for a while *as i am now reaching "Mr.Moo" type proportions*.


... then I would suggest a diet ...

oh, you meant cellar size. Hey, if you see either blend on a vendor site, buy it. You can always trade it with a BOTL for something else, better that one of us snag it than some outsider on some other forum :rockon:


----------



## CWL (Mar 25, 2010)

RJpuffs said:


> ... then I would suggest a diet ...
> 
> oh, you meant cellar size. Hey, if you see either blend on a vendor site, buy it. You can always trade it with a BOTL for something else, better that one of us snag it than some outsider on some other forum :rockon:


I don't mind when people buy it for use or trade, but this stuff is showing-up in eBay again...


----------

